# HGH for women



## fitcrazee (Aug 10, 2005)

I've been taking Jinotropin for 3 months now (1 IU/day). I haven't seen any results whatsoever. This is my first time taking HGH and I thought I would see fat loss after a month or so. Also...I thought I would see other benefits such as better sleep, mental clarity, etc. Is there any truth to the better sleep, more energy, etc. part? Should I be taking a higher dose? (I only know men who take it and are clueless about dosage for women). I'm not taking anything else at this time. Someone please advise. Thanks.


----------



## McKenzie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi fitcrazee and welcome to AnaSCI.  I actually dont have much experience with HGH.  However I do know that 1 IU a day is proper dosage.  I've only known a few girls to run it and if memory serves me correctly they complained initially of water weight gain and joint achiness.  If I may ask fitcrazee what are your stats, age, etc?

I'll look around and see what I can dig up on HGH for you.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome to the board fitcrazee!

 :welcome:


----------



## fitcrazee (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome! My stats are 5'6, genetically muscular, 147lbs. I could stand to lose some body fat. That was my primary reason for taking the growth. I also thought I could benefit from the increase in strength, increase in energy and better sleep. I appreciate any info you can dig up. I found general info on such sites as Eli Lilly, but not specifically for women and not geared toward the fitness female. I wanted a woman bodybuilder's perspective.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Aug 11, 2005)

HERES A GOOD READ JERZEY ONE OF OUR FEMALE MODS AT LOI POSTED THIS UP

HOW MUCH INJECTABLE HGH DO I NEED - WEIGHT BASED METHOD- EXAMPLES 



Take your total weight (1)145 lbs. (2)200 lbs. (3)250 lbs. 
Multiply that number by 0.45 (1)65.20 (2)90 (3)112.2 
Multiply that number by 0.03 (1)1.96 (2)2.7 (3)3.37 
Divide this number by 7 (1).28 (2).385 (3).48 
This is the mg / day to dose that 
correlates to our program Levels 
Level 1 Level 2 Level 3 
To convert to IU's multiply by 3 (1)0.8 I.U. (2)1.2 I.U. (3)1.5 I.U 

You may wish to adjust based on your weekly exercise routine or goals 
Example: A 200 pound male on an extensive 4 day a week weight lifting program; His base level is .4 mg per day or 1.2 IU's per day. On this program he may wish to look at going up two levels to aLevel 4 due to the physical training. 

With HGH more is not always better. The goal is to get the maximum benefit with the least amount. In the first 3 to 6 months you want to take as per the guidelines above. After your body IGF levels have risen you may want to reduce the intake to where you see no degradation in your body. 
This reduces your intake to the appropriate maintenance level and will save you money. 

Level 1 -recommended for men and women on little or limited exercise program of 0-1 workouts per week. 

Level 2 -recommeded for men and women on moderate exercise programs of 1-3 workouts per week. 

Level 3 -recommeded for men and women on mid-range program of 2-3 workouts per week. 

Level 4 -recommeded for men and women on an extensive exercise programs of 3-4 workouts per week. 

Levels 5 & 6 -recommeded for men and women on exercise programs of 5-6 workouts per week, or have a more severe HGH deficiency. 

NOTE - Level 5 and Level 6 will enhance or speed up the effects of HGH. However side effects such as joint swelling and pain may occur. If so reduce by one level of skip some days. We are not offering medical advice and it is the responsibility of each individual to discuss with their physician. 


Human Growth Hormone

Clinically, the following symptons have been observed from individuals who were hormone deficient.
The lower the level of your growth hormone, the more dramatic the symptoms
may be.

• SKIN Skin loses elasticity. Becomes thinner, sags, and wrinkled. 
• ENERGY Loss of vigor and stamina. 
• BONE Bones lose strength. Tendency toward osteoporosis. 
• SEXUAL POWER Loss of sexual powers and libido. 
• MUSCLE Muscles lose strength and mass. 
• FAT Fat tissue increases and accumulates. 
• MEMORY Memory begins to fade. 
• HEART Heart muscle loses strength. 
• KIDNEY Decreased kidney function. 
• IMMUNE SYSTEM Decreased immunity and increased he****g time. 
• HAIR Hair becomes thinner and loses color. 
• CHOLESTEROL Increased cholesterol level. 

While every Patient is Different Here's What the Studies have Shown for a Typical HGH User.

Body Fat Loss - 82% improvement 
Wrinkle Reduction - 61% improvement 
Energy Level - 84% improvement 
Muscle Strength - 88% improvement 
Sexual Potency - 75% improvement 
Emotional Stability - 67% improvement 
Memory - 62% improvement 
From the Rudman Study published in the New England Journal of Medicine. 

HGH Programs and Pricing information

Overview
Human Growth Hormone (HGH) is one of the many endocrine hormones like estrogen, progesterone, testosterone, melatonin and DHEA that decline with age. While some of these hormones can be replaced to deter some of the effects of aging, HGH reaches far beyond the scope of any one of these hormones to not only slow biological aging, but to significantly reverse aging. Between the ages of 20 to 70, growth hormone levels in your body fall by more than 75%.

Growth hormone deficiency is associated with the following; a decrease in lean body mass, a decrease in bone density, a reduction in skin thickness, a reduction in a sense of well-being, a slowing in the rate of wound he****g, a lessening of immune responsiveness, and a reduction in aerobic capacity. In addition, GHD is associated with an increase in the following, all of which have been reduced in clinical trials of growth hormone: increases in (LDL) , increases in arteriosclerosis, increases in total body fat, and a general increase in hospitalization rate and sick days from work.

All of the symptoms of Growth Hormone Deficiency can be significantly reversed with replacement of human growth hormone.

Produced in the body by the pituitary gland, it's what the name says: the hormone that makes us grow. Doctors began prescribing it about 35 years ago for children who were in need of a growth boost. It first was extracted from human cadavers then from cow carcasses. In 1985, San Francisco-based Genentech introduced one of the first bioengineered human growth hormones, Protopin. Now five drug companies sell HGH in the USA; top seller Genotropin, from Pharmacia & Upjohn, is the brand carried by Hormone Prescriptions Online.

What to Expect (I think this part is key, this is no wonder drug)
It typically takes six months of treatment to truly experience the benefit from Human Growth Hormone therapy. Individuals may see the following benefits each month as follows:

Month 1: Improved stamina, better and sounder sleep, more optimistic attitude, and an increase in energy.

Month 2: Improved muscle tone, enhanced sexual function, improved nail growth, improved skin tone, better digestion, increase in strength and beginning weight loss.

Month 3: Improved mental processes, muscle size increase, increase in sexual desire, greater body flexibility.

Month 4: General heightening of the first three results.

Month 5: Impressive weight loss and reduction in inches (greater body mass with reduction in adipose tissue), improved and thickened skin, greater skin elasticity, and improved hair appearance (i.e. healthier looking hair).

Month 6: Greatly reduced cellulite, improved eyesight, better emotional stability, stronger immune system with greater resistance to colds and flu, reduction in joint pain and soreness, greater exercise tolerance, in cholesterol (LDL) and triglycerides, and improved heart rate.
Individual improvements and results may differ. 

Product Differences

Growth hormone, also known as somatotropin, is a protein hormone of about 190 amino acids that is synthesized and secreted by cells called somatotrophs in the anterior pituitary.

Each of our products is known under the generic name of SOMATROPIN. Beware of fake products that will change this name slightly to trick you in believing they are real prescription HGH. Each of the products are bio identical to the 190 amino acids produced naturally by the body. We carry three of the four products approved and licensed by the FDA for use in the United States. The fourth product manufactured by Lilly is identical in the process and mixing as Saizen. Since Saizen is cheaper we chose to only carry Saizen.

All three brands are again identical and the price difference reflects the delivery process and ease of use.

MiniQuicks
Pre-Filled and Pre-Measured
Single Dose and Disposal
Less Waste
Room temperature Storage for Up to Three Months
Since Mixing at Time of Injection Some Believe that You Receive Fresher Higher Dose
Cons
Higher Price due to Delivery System
Can Not Change Dosage As You Are Locked In at Pre-Measured Value

NordiPen System
Pre-Filled, No Mixing
Dialable Dosing - Can Be adjusted Anytime
Sealed for Freshness
Less Waste
4 Week Product Stability
Cons
Needs refrigeration when used

Saizen
Most Cost Effective of All Brands
Identical to Other Hormones
Cons
Need to Mix Solution for Each Bottle
Less Stable
Slightly Larger Gauge Needle
Needs refrigeration After Opening 

History of Human Growth Hormone
We are all looking for the "silver bullet", "the big fix", the "magic pill", and the way to turn lead into gold, all of which is really about eternal youth. "How can I look fantastic without dragging myself to the gym to lift those stupid weights or without passing on that sixth piece of family size pizza with the thick crust, and extra sausage and cheese?" "Why do I eat less, work out longer, and still keep getting fat?" "Why can't I wake up one morning without pain in every joint and muscle in my body?" "Why can't I remember names and places like I used to?" "Why do I run out of steam in the middle of the afternoon?"

Then in 1989, there was a medical break through! A well-respected medical doctor, professor, researcher, endocrinologist by the name of Donald Rudman, at the University of Wisconsin was able to talk a group of elderly men into letting him inject genetically engineered human growth hormone (HGH) into their bodies for six months. He specifically instructed them not to exercise, not to stop drinking, not to stop smoking, not to diet or change anything about their life styles. The results were amazing. Rudman's researchers reported gains in lean body mass, decreased body fat, and increased skin thickness. They concluded that, "It was as if they had become 10 to 15 years younger." All of this was published in the medical world's most prestigious journal, the New England Journal of Medicine. 

Was this the magic bullet? We know that it is HGH that gives teenagers the capacity to consume burgers, fries, malts, onion rings, donuts, cake, pizza, and keep right on getting leaner, meaner and keener. It is HGH that builds lean body mass, burns fat, and supports the immune system. It is HGH that begins to disappear after the childbearing years at around the age of 30 to 35. As the HGH diminishes, we are left at the mercy of all those calories and carbohydrates that have been waiting for the chance to turn us into defenseless, bulbous, blimps. 

We also know that the devastating effects of severely deficient HGH have been well established in documented case histories of patients with tumors, trauma, or birth defects of the pituitary, the brain's master gland of hormone production. Obesity, muscle wasting, reduced immunity, and premature death characterizes these unfortunate hormone deprived individuals. 

In healthy people, the cells that produce HGH can continue to manufacture high levels of this valuable hormone well beyond our most advanced years. Ah, but there is the rub. Something in the body's internal clockwork slowly shuts down the release of HGH, like the handle on a faucet slowly choking off the flow. Could this be the silver mine for the magic bullets that we had all been looking for? It was Rudman's curiosity about the effects of HGH on aging, that led to the conclusion that of all the hormones, the singular hormone that comes closest to reversing the aging process (the silver bullet?) is HGH. 

In 1990, HGH was used for children who failed to mature in accordance with the normal growth curve, not adults. The FDA had not approved it for adults unless they were severely damaged by disease, tumor or trauma. Rumor has it that if you were a movie star or a jet set billionaire you could get HGH shots in Europe in those days. 

In late 1996, by then the FDA approved HGH in response to the AIDs epidemic. Since AIDs was a wasting disease and HGH was a natural anabolic steroid that could build muscle it seemed a natural solution. 

Mainstream medicine may have shrugged off Rudman's research but a young doctor of osteopathy by the name of Ronald Klatz saw it as a launching pad for fame, fortune, and worldwide recognition. Teaming up with medical authoress Carol Kahn, Klatz published his best seller, "Grow Young With HGH" in May of 1997. It was the book that launched a thousand anti-aging startup medical practices.


----------



## fitcrazee (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks BIGSARGE! That was a lot of information.


----------



## sweetandlusty (Sep 1, 2005)

edit edit


----------



## annietone (Sep 20, 2005)

*Advice??*

 Hey to all you who know what you are talking about,  I am trying to get started here and am having some difficulties deciding what i should look into.  My stats;  I am 5'9" and 154lbs  I am very muscular and am looking to cut up a bit.  The male that I train with, cringes when I mention steriods (he competes naturally) so I thought that I would try and obtain info on my own.  I train daily before work and school for 2hrs,  but the natural thing isnt quite getting me where I want to go.  Help please??  thanks in advance


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Sep 21, 2005)

Welcome to the board annietone!  Start a new thread and introduce yourself with your stats, you will get a lot more feed back that way.  Talk to Mckenzie, she'll tell you everything you need to know!

 :welcome:


----------

